# Tube question



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a noobie question. I know I mentioned the speakers in my fender twin but then I kind of got thinking of some . There is only one modern tube installed in it and the rest are old like real old. It has like ge old tube an USA Sylvania tubes.

could old tubes effect the bass and stuff of your amp ?

its just a thought


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Swap V1 and V2 in your twin. If the "good" bass moves to the vibrato channel, the problem is the tube. If not, then the problem is in the guts.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

If there's a lack of bass I'd be checking to see if the two speakers are in phase or not.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Swap V1 and V2 in your twin. If the "good" bass moves to the vibrato channel, the problem is the tube. If not, then the problem is in the guts.


Ok I’ll check that out


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gtrguy said:


> If there's a lack of bass I'd be checking to see if the two speakers are in phase or not.


I’ll have to check with a friend to see how that’s done


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Swap V1 and V2 in your twin. If the "good" bass moves to the vibrato channel, the problem is the tube. If not, then the problem is in the guts.


Yup it’s a tube . What a big difference. Thanks for the advice .


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

1- Right power tubes bias help to have bass
2- New fresh and good quality filter caps may help to have some bass


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Latole said:


> 1- Right power tubes bias help to have bass
> 2- New fresh and good quality filter caps may help to have some bass


When the Mesa Is finally finished if Doug’s will I’ll probably get him to look it over


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If the power tubes are original, and have been used regularly for the last 40-50 or so years, I might look there first. Their emission might be past the point of no return.....my 2 cents.


----------

